# Custom Transfer Recommend



## NRG T Shirts (Jan 27, 2012)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a company that makes custom heat transfers for a heat press?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

There are several on the Preferred Vendors list on the left side of this page.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

NRG T Shirts said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a company that makes custom heat transfers for a heat press?


There's a whole list here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

NRG T Shirts said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a company that makes custom heat transfers for a heat press?


If you want a specific recommendation you probably need to be more specific about the transfers... colors, qty, substrate, etc. Some companies only print 4 colors, some 8, some 10.


----------



## NRG T Shirts (Jan 27, 2012)

> If you want a specific recommendation you probably need to be more specific about the transfers... colors, qty, substrate, etc. Some companies only print 4 colors, some 8, some 10.


Initally 4 or 5 colors would be all I'll need. As far as quantities. Low right now, but intend to make shirts en masse and would like to develop a buisness relationship with a sturdy company that can handle the load for the future. I'm not quite sure what you mean by substrate, but if that means what the fabric I'm printing on will be, 50/50 Poly-Cotton. Thanks for your help!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

What is the size of the design? Is it 4 or 5 colors? Actual initial quantity? All of these play a role in the pricing?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I've been using Semo and Howard, which do 7 and 6 colors respectively and have low pricing on smaller quantities. If I ever get to larger orders I'd like to try Dowling just because people love them but I didn't like the samples they sent, way too heavy. In the past I've used F&M but their transfers looked like transfers (very smooth and even, a bit shiny when first pressed although they look normal after a wash), they only do 4 colors, and their communication was poor although they were perfectly reliable.


----------



## NRG T Shirts (Jan 27, 2012)

[/QUOTE]What is the size of the design? Is it 4 or 5 colors? Actual initial quantity? All of these play a role in the pricing?


> None of the designs that I'm doing are huge. One is a logo on nurses scrubs. As for the colors for immediate projects, no more than 3 colors for those. Quantities would be low. 12 or less.


----------

